# My Local Reptile Store



## Karl_1989 (Jan 19, 2007)

I just thought id let you all know that Billericay aquatics will no longer be open for business due to an unreasonable landlord.

They had been having trouble with them over the shops car park or something and its got out of hand.

The people who run the shop have been locked out by there landlord and all the reptiles have been left inside and no one can get to them.
The landlord has gone as far as chasing the people who run it around with a pitch fork (and been arrested for it) Which Is good and bad i guess good because he shouldnt have been doing that but on the other hand bad because now it is a police matter so the Rspca will not get involved.

I have no idea whats going to happen to the poor things, If the owners go in they will also be arrested.:censor:


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

well thats a bit bad on the animals! surely someone will be allowed in to care for the animals?!

and sounds a bit hard for the people who run it also


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Erm, if there is a lease, he has no legal right to lock them out! Sounds like a mad man.


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

ive been there and there are some VERY expencive animals in there!

i was going to go there tomorrow actually lol

do you think i could rescue me another tortoise if noones looking after them? ( serious question)


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

:up:.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

put a window through, the shop may not be his but the stock certainly is.

Mason


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

reminds me of something out of a carry on film a crazy landlord chasing someone with a pitchfork with music old and in fast forwad so they are running really fasr


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

im tempted to get me a group of big tortoises if theres no lights / heat/ food in there as a rescue job


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Any news on whats happening Karl?


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

yes.. went to the shop about half hour ago, they are bieng forced out by the landlord,moving to little warley hall lane, west horndon, brentwood, essex CM13 3EN


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

SiUK said:


> reminds me of something out of a carry on film a crazy landlord chasing someone with a pitchfork with music old and in fast forwad so they are running really fasr


you not thinking beny hill lol


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

yeeeeah


----------

